# RIP Multicolor Gurú Herc Fede



## tubo777 (Jun 27, 2014)

Today I received an email from Herc Fede´s wife telling me he suddenly passed away on tuesday of a heart attack.

I just wanted people to know as a lot of us loved his swirling magic.

It would be cool to post pics of his great work.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 27, 2014)

Man that is a total bummer....


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, that really sucks. He easily had some of the best swirls ever created. They always had this smooth, blob like transitions that were incredibly unique. 

Everyone should post pictures here! It'd be a nice way to remember his work.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2014)

Absolutely terrible news. My last emails with him were joking that I should bring a six pack and pick up my next order in person  He was a true master and nobody else's work even comes close to his.

RIP Herc

My latest guitar he did in December 2013











and this one that should be finished in the next couple of months


----------



## immortalx (Jun 27, 2014)

That's very sad  RIP


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2014)

Stickied


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 27, 2014)

Very sad indeed. What a loss.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 27, 2014)

that really sucks, he did some incredible work

RIP buddy


----------



## tubo777 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here´s what he did for me, with some luck his wife will send it to me and I can finish it.


----------



## D1m3b4g (Jun 27, 2014)

This is sad to hear, my thoughts are with his family.
I'm lucky enough to own one of Herc's creations, a glow swirl Jem that when lit up looks like this:


----------



## skeels (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Hollowway (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, he wasn't even that old, was he? Sucks when people go before their time.


----------



## mikolo (Jun 27, 2014)

rip to a great swirl artist...


----------



## flexkill (Jun 27, 2014)

He was the best. Damn!  RIP


----------



## tubo777 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think he was young, but he have a lot of health issues, like asthma, that make it hard for him to do painting I think


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, that's terrible. The stuff posted so far in this thread looks awesome. RIP dude, may you forever swirl in the afterlife for past and future fallen guitar players.


----------



## fastmerc (Jun 27, 2014)

RIP Herc, Condolences to those he leaves behind. He just did this one for me about 6 months ago.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 27, 2014)

RIP Herc very sad...Loved his work


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 28, 2014)

Sad news indee!!!
Herc was one of the best to ever swirl.

RIP dude!!!


----------



## Petie (Jun 30, 2014)

Very sad. I bought this swirl from him years ago. Unfortunately I couldn't afford to finish the project so I sold it off to a friend. But Herc was a nice dude and very talented.


----------



## Stereordinary (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, what a drag. Just as evidenced by the pics in this thread alone he was a real master. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## russmuller (Jun 30, 2014)

Rest in peace, Herc. I've been a fan since 1999 when I first discovered swirled finishes. What a shame.  I wish all the best for his family and kin.


----------



## GXPO (Jul 1, 2014)

Woah, I thought you guys were being respectful and all but those are the best swirls I've ever seen. I thought I didn't like swirls until seeing some of those. 

Respect to someone who was obviously very talented and sounds like a great guy.


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 1, 2014)

RIP  ...very cool swirls 

Shad


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 2, 2014)

Legend. RIP


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone have a bio on Herc? I'd be interested to know his past, how he got into swirling, etc.


----------



## Jlang (Jul 2, 2014)

A legend for sure, R.I.P.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 2, 2014)

Herc set the bar real high for swirlers... RIP man


----------



## MrTeatime (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, this is a really sad news.
RIP Herc...


----------



## clubshred (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm a little late on this but very saddened to hear this. Herc was a great guy. Here are two of my swirlies he did.

Me and Willie Adler at the Madison booth, NAMM 2007 - That is an ESP Maverick circa 1994





Me on stage with my purple/green swirl he did for me on a JEM I had. 





He did some fantastic swirls. RIP, Herc.


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 21, 2014)

My recent UVMC77 Swirl completed&#8230;one of the later ones he completed


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 6, 2014)

That is some wicked work. RIP :/


----------



## NovaLion (Oct 7, 2014)

What a shame. I've never been big on swirls but that PRS and glow swirl are pretty stunning.


----------

